
Microsoft wants you to 'do the math' - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/06/microsoft-wants-buyers-to-do-the-math-and-select-a-netbook-ove/
======
51Cards
"Of course, Apple slammed Microsoft many times with the "Get A Mac" campaign,
but at least the ads were funny and generally grounded in truth..."

Baloney on the 'truth' comment. Advertising spin is advertising spin. I used
to (and still do) watch Apple do it all the time. It's the nature of
competitive advertising.

------
jules
> Oh, and that HP Pavilion DM1 sitting in the middle of the lineup? I'm sure
> it's nice enough, but it weighs in at 3.46 lbs (1.56 kg) -- 150% as massive
> as the slender, featherweight 2.3 lb (1.08 kg) 11" Air. How much do you have
> to save on chiropractor bills before the 'inexpensive' netbook stops being
> such a bargain?

If you want to make a good argument, don't go over the top and trigger
people's irrational fanboi detector. Seriously, this thing doesn't belong in
the lineup because it's 0.48kg heavier? And these 0.48kg will cause you to go
to a person to destroy your back?

------
tomlin
People aren't necessarily buying the MacBook Air because of the hardware or
the price. At the end of the day, you want a stable platform that takes away
the micromanagement and lets you get to your work.

~~~
fleitz
Given the lifespan of SSDs I'm not sure I'd expect much long term stability
from a MacBook Air. [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/05/the-hot-crazy-
solid...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/05/the-hot-crazy-solid-state-
drive-scale.html)

~~~
wriq
I haven't heard of any stability or reliability issues regarding Apple's
choice of storage in Air's, MacBook Pro's (w/ SSD), iPads, iPhones or any
Flash-storage based product. A single blog post with it's extremely limited
scoped is a weak reason to write off an entire group of storage tech.

------
Cushman
Wonder why they didn't go all the way with the Air and say "HardDrive: None."

